# Hi Guys



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Guys, new here. Moved to Ohio at the beginning of July. I'm an avid fisherman and live near Cowen Lake. Made a bunch of trips there and one to Caesar Creek Lake. Unfortunately the fishing has sucked (not to mention that Caesar Creek was like the wave pool at a water park). 

My plan was to head on down to the mighty Ohio tomorrow and give it a shot. I had planned to put in out of Neville and fish the dam and the pool below it, but I am pretty discouraged after reading in here about the construction and how the fishing has been ruined. My question is, is there any point in putting in there at all? I don't plan on fishing cats, since I have never done so and don't have the necessary knowledge. I am interested in bass, walleye, saugeye, stripers and wipers and such. So I'm looking for some advice. I have heard that if you want to catch fish, fish the tail waters of the dams, but my impression it that you can't do that at Meldahl now.

Should I skip the pool below Meldahl (I forget what it's called) and fish the Meldahl pool? Should I head north and fish up toward the Greenup Dam? I was thinking of putting in a Chilo or Higginsport or Ripley or Manchester, but I don't want to drive all day either. I have heard that Cabin Creek is a good place for stripers, but I don't even know if this is a good time of the year. At any rate, thanks for the great forum and I deeply appreciate any advice you can share with me. 

Also, I read where the bass fishing is very good on the Ohio side in the assorted cover below/near Meldahl. I know that posts asking advice from newbies who don't have a clue can be irritating, but you have to start somewhere and I don't want to just go out on the water and waste a day with nothing but frustration. All my best and thanks, doug


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome I don't get down to Meldahl very offten so can't help much there but the only thing of any size below Greenup right now seems to be the gar. To bad about the catfishing it's always nice to have another convert but you can't win them all. I think the water is a little to warm for stripers yet.


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

Kurtis said:


> Welcome I don't get down to Meldahl very offten so can't help much there but the only thing of any size below Greenup right now seems to be the gar. To bad about the catfishing it's always nice to have another convert but you can't win them all. I think the water is a little to warm for stripers yet.


Thanks for the welcome. It's not that I don't want to fish cats and I do intend to eventually. I need to find someone around here who knows what they're doing so they can show the ropes. My best, doug


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome dwc bass have been caught in greenup pool on yotomoto senko in bubblegum,reaction innavations smallie beaver in white trash,baby brush hogs the bite isnt good as it was but as the water starts to cool down it should start to pick up.walleye and sauger bite shoud start in3 or 4 weeks if fishing ouy of boat look for holes that are 3-4 feet deeper than the rest bellow dam walleye seem to stage in the holes before moving up shallow.they are still catching a few hybreds below the greenup dam


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Rick. And to CrappieKiller, thanks for the PM. I tried to write back, but don't have enough posts yet to send a private message.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

wecome dwc medahl or green up all good all big.. love the river


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

wow, nice fish. I have wanted to go on the river for a while, but have been a little paranoid about it. Big water is spooky to me. I have a 16 footer with a ten horse and I worry that I might be over powered by the river. It's like going onto a big lake for the first time. You don't know where to start. Maybe next week I'll give it a try. thanks for the pics.


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

just for post count so I can pm.


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

With a 10hp and a 16' boat you will be fine as long as you keep an eye on the weather. The current on the river is so slow when the water is low like it is now. It will not over power you , you just have to watch out for certain things like not crossing right behind a river tug boat or getting to close to the current coming out of a dam. Most of the time you just need to use common sense and keep an eye on what's around you. Always have a shap knife close by if you anchor so you can get away fast and not always from the barges.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Fished the river for 12 years with a 16' Sea Nymph and a Merc 9.9
never had a problem. You have to be careful, no matter what boat
you're in. Give the barges plenty of room.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

1) Make sure you are visible if out after dark. Make sure lights work and you keep them on at all times- although just the white stern light is required after dark I leave all my lights on just so I will be seen. Always have and always will.
2) Barges will not cause much of an issue provided you are not in their way. the wake they create is a smooth roller action and may rock you but won't cause you any real problems. The 28' cruiser running by at 25 mph creating a 3' wake will cause you issues- much more violent and will knock you around if you are not prepared. I watch the boat traffic very carefully when on the river as it can be a little hairy when wakes are crashing over the transom. (Been there.) 
3) Current is very tricky at times of higher water- when I had my 16' Sea Nymph I stayed at home when the river was 32' or higher. In my current boat I don't worry so much but when the water is high, it tends to be full of debris too. 
4) When anchored keep an eye on what is floating by. I've been "attacked" by a large tree in the past that floated into my anchor rope and drug me for a bit. Couldn't see the tree as it was submerged but it came to the surface while I was trying to retrieve my anchor. I did have to eventuallt cut the line off though. 

As mentioned above- common sense is the #1 item to take with you. Personally I'd rather boat on the Ohio in a small boat than try Caesar Creek or Brookville on a weekend. 

UFM82


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys. trees floating by - that's pretty spooky. I haven't decide whether to put in at Neville or at Chilo. Which side of the damn would I be better of putting in on? Also, with respect to stuff in the river - is it so cluttered you can't reasonably troll?


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

CrappieKiller pm'ed me and I tried to write him back a couple times, but it doesn't seem to go through. I don't get an error/insufficient post message, just it shows that I sent nothing. I didn't want CK to think I was ignoring his kind PM.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

You can troll with no problems. I troll it all the time, but like any body of water, trees can and do fall into the water. Get a stainless steel prop if you're going to 
be going through the locks, lots of debris there that will ruin your aluminum prop.

Personally, I feel the fishing is better in the tail waters of the dams. Be careful there also. If you're too close to the discharge, the eddies can pull you toward the discharge.

As previously mentioned, the wake from the barges won't give you any problems.
My concern is always give plenty of lee way in case of an accident, or miscalculation on the part of the captain. They're big, and can't maneuver like 
as small vessel. Two weeks ago I watched an ore boat make a failed attempt
to enter the Ashtabula Harbor. He had the mouth tied up for two or three hours.

Fist time you watch a barge take a corner on the Ohio, you'll understand my
concern.

Be careful, and you'll have a great time. I love the river.


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

Spent a long day on the river today. Got there early and stayed until a little after 5. It was pretty quiet there - quieter than any of the lakes I have gone on. Mostly trolled up and down the OH side. Caught a tiny striper, an 8 or 9 pound drum and nice smallie - about 16 inches. The smallie fought just about as hard as the drum. Nothing after 11:00am. Did some casting to stickups, stumps and rip rap. Not a nibble. Marked a lot of fish in a couple of places, but couldn't get any takers. No way to know what the fish were. Man, I feel baked. When I hooked the drum I didn't have a clue what it was. I thought, wow, this is heavy. This has to be a huge bass. Of course, it wasn't. Went up to the dam and down to the power plant. Not sure exactly where the discharge is.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

DWC said:


> Spent a long day on the river today. Got there early and stayed until a little after 5. It was pretty quiet there - quieter than any of the lakes I have gone on. Mostly trolled up and down the OH side. Caught a tiny striper, an 8 or 9 pound drum and nice smallie - about 16 inches. The smallie fought just about as hard as the drum. Nothing after 11:00am. Did some casting to stickups, stumps and rip rap. Not a nibble. Marked a lot of fish in a couple of places, but couldn't get any takers. No way to know what the fish were. Man, I feel baked. When I hooked the drum I didn't have a clue what it was. I thought, wow, this is heavy. This has to be a huge bass. Of course, it wasn't. Went up to the dam and down to the power plant. Not sure exactly where the discharge is.


There were barges in front of the discharge today.
FYI, Zimmer is a cold (lukewarm) water discharge and doesn't dramatically effect the fishing.
You actually had a pretty good day.
I'm the guy you talked to up at the lock wall.
Our total was a pair of dink largemouth/Kentuckys and a gar.
Good conditions, good weather and a nice day on the river - could have used a few more fish!


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

BMustang said:


> There were barges in front of the discharge today.
> FYI, Zimmer is a cold (lukewarm) water discharge and doesn't dramatically effect the fishing.
> You actually had a pretty good day.
> I'm the guy you talked to up at the lock wall.
> ...


Hi B, I'm guessing those skinny bodied, pike shaped fish I kept seeing swirling at the surface were gar. Never saw enough of the fish to fully identify. I'm thinking next time I go I will go up above the dam and see what's going on up there. It was not a bad first trip to the river. I was pleasantly surprised by how peaceful it was. I have to tell you, it's a little spooky for me being up around the dam. Even the small amount of turbulence outside of the buoys felt creepy to me. I would really like to do some serious cat fishing sometime, but I'm a little spooked about being on the river at night as well. Anyway, it was nice to meet you and to talk a little. My best, doug


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

river catfishing is the best there big, strong, and smart... a 40 lb. blue in heavy current is a blast and the know just how to us the current to there advantagee


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, LTF, you have some monsters there. Nice striper too.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

DWC said:


> Hi B, I'm guessing those skinny bodied, pike shaped fish I kept seeing swirling at the surface were gar. Never saw enough of the fish to fully identify. I'm thinking next time I go I will go up above the dam and see what's going on up there. It was not a bad first trip to the river. I was pleasantly surprised by how peaceful it was. I have to tell you, it's a little spooky for me being up around the dam. Even the small amount of turbulence outside of the buoys felt creepy to me. I would really like to do some serious cat fishing sometime, but I'm a little spooked about being on the river at night as well. Anyway, it was nice to meet you and to talk a little. My best, doug


That was about as calm as it ever gets up there.
You get used to the rockin and rollin when the river is up some and they have gates open. You noticed that we were fishing out of an 18' Deep V which makes quite a difference as well. Learning the horn and siren signals arround the dam helps as well. You don't want to get caught near the lock discharge when it cuts loose!

Above the dam you will find a bunch of meaningful, sizeable creeks in addition to the main body of the river to fish. There are also a bunch of boat docks and some weed patches to fish.

Try late afternoon/evening. The fish get more active and you can find them busting up on the surface chasing shad.

You might also want to fish the stretch of the river near Beckjord Power plant. Put in at the New Richmond ramp (free w/a dock). The old New Richmond locks are just downstream on the Kentucky side, and the Beckjord Power Plant discharges hot water, which can make for some interesting fishing.


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

BMustang said:


> That was about as calm as it ever gets up there.
> You get used to the rockin and rollin when the river is up some and they have gates open. You noticed that we were fishing out of an 18' Deep V which makes quite a difference as well. Learning the horn and siren signals arround the dam helps as well. You don't want to get caught near the lock discharge when it cuts loose!
> 
> Above the dam you will find a bunch of meaningful, sizeable creeks in addition to the main body of the river to fish. There are also a bunch of boat docks and some weed patches to fish.
> ...


Thanks for the tips B. I will check it out. I would assume that the warm water discharge plays a more significant roll once the weather turns cooler. I know that when the water is rocking is can really wear you out during a day fishing. I know that fishing at mouth of inlets is often good and there are some creeks I want to try in the Meldahl pool. I'm excited this week because the guy should be coming on Friday to start on my pond. It's going to be near two acres and I hope to be able stock it well and in a couple years be able to do some exciting fishing right outside my door.

I have question. Do people keep and eat drums? I have always thought of them as junk fish and not really worth eating, but I have also read that they are actually good to eat and they used to actually fish them commercially in Lake Erie. I know there was a time when Northern Pike as well as some other fish now considered game fish were once considered trash fish and were typically caught killed and discarded. I know the best fish I ever ate in my life was northern pike I caught in the northern wilds of Quebec. Better even than the walleye I caught there. Filleting them is a pain, but the meat you do get is delectable. Of course, the way a fish tastes has a lot to do with where they are caught. I used to fish this large, weed infested pond in western NY filled with beautiful bluegills and crappies and huge bass. The panfish were great to eat, but the bass tasted like swamp.


----------

